# Did your pregnancy dreams accurately predict gender?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I am curious as to what your experience has been with the gender of your baby in your dreams, versus the gender the baby turned out to be.

With ds, I had dreams of girls and boys, but more boys - but also dreams where I didn't know the sex of the baby. I was pretty sure he was a boy.

This pregnancy I feel like it is a girl, but I have had 2 boy dreams.

So I am just wondering if you all found your dreams to be accurate at predicting gender.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes... with ds, I only had girl dreams, and he was a boy (well, my dreams were *consistent* anyway







.

This time again, I'm only having girl dreams, and suspect another boy.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

I knew from the moment of conception that I was having a boy. In reality I KNEW it was a boy. But in all of my dreams it was a girl?!

Kimberley

(Baylor, my son is indeed a boy!_+)


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

With ds I can't say that I really had any gender dreams, but I just 'knew' he was a boy.

This time, I thought from the beginning it was a girl and had several girl dreams. But, it's another boy









lisa


----------



## frognladybugmama (Apr 6, 2003)

yes, with shelby i had three dreams during her pregnancy...the first was just that she was a dark haired girl baby - RIGHT ON! the second was that she was born early, was small, and was perfectly fine - DING, DING, DING! the third hadn't come completely true till i had my ultrasound with this pregnancy...the third dream was about me having another baby when shelby was a toddler (i said yeah right about me being pg so soon - oops!) and that it was a little boy. mother's intuition or whatever it is, is a wild thing - kinda creepy, but kinda cool too!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

With my son, I had tons of pregnancy dreams about little boys. So that was right.

This time, no gender-revealing dreams yet, so I can't say.


----------



## mommy2be (Mar 6, 2004)

my dreams were correct both times as well. i had lots of dreams in my first pregnancy of a baby boy, right on. then, with this pregnancy, i had tons of baby boy dreams again.....ding ding ding! baby boy due the first of june. im anxious to see if baby looks like he does in my dreams once he's here!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I had very vivid dreams while was preg with both of my kids. They we right about gender. My dh had a dream about our dd while I was preg with her and he desribed exactly how she looked as a toddler, of course we didn't know that until she became a toddler.


----------



## sugartown (Feb 6, 2004)

I felt like I knew from the first moment I found out... He was a boy. So naturally, all my dreams were about him. EVERYONE who knew me well guessed it was a girl. Well I proved 'em wrong. HA!
Ahh... The best dream I had about him was where I was giving him a bath, and he was a new baby still, but he just climbed out of the tub by himself and started walking around and talking to everyone! And in real life, it almost seems like that's true... Even though he can't talk yet, he just seems so smart and communicative to me. I think that's an expression of the special understanding and sixth sense a mother can feel with her child.


----------



## jdelilah (Aug 12, 2003)

Very vivid girl dreams. Had a boy.


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes. Both times...it's so easy to doubt the validity of the dreams. But in my experience, they were accurate!!!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I had three gender dreams during my pg, 2 were a girl, and 1 was a boy. I thought for sure it was a boy, I was secretely hoping for a girl, and I thought it wa certainly was a boy, well, it was a girl! I had no idea.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I had no dreams about my first pregnancy, but I knew right away she was a girl.

This time, I have NO CLUE. I am starting to lean towards girl, but I think it may be wishful thinking... it is shocking to me that I haven't figured it out, though.

I had a miscarriage a while back,and when I first got pregnant with that babe, I knew it was a boy. And I suspected I would lose the baby. So imagine my surprise when, one night after the m/c dh came to me and said, "I'm so sad. This baby was a boy, and I don't think we'll have any more boys. I wanted a son, though." He had dreamed/felt it was boy, too....


----------



## forestmama (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, with all 3 of them.


----------



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

I had dreams with my dd that really stood out from my other baby dreams that I had that told me it was a girl, not baby dreams but one was a little girl who I said to "oh, you're finally here now" like I had been waiting since past lives for her...this one was before I actually new I was pregnant. The other was me approaching a woman (wise woman) and her telling me " you are carrying a girl"....which I thought was interesting because that's not something I'd really say (the carrying part, I'd say having, etc not carrying).

But despite this I didn't know what I was having, LOL....I think I was afraid to trust my intuition incase I was wrong! I did have baby dreams too sometimes, first a girl, then a boy...oh and I also had a dream in which I discussed DD name with her, again she was a child not a baby, and she chose Ember!

This time I have only had one baby dream and it was quite recently but in it I didn't know the sex....I was just looking at a baby's face and saying it looks like it could be a boy or a girl, LOL. Maybe it's karma for not trusting my intuition last time! I have no idea at this point what I am having, though DD thinks it's a girl, so I guess I am leaning that way.

I also lost one pregnancy which I feel was a boy. DD thought it was a boy that time too. I have heard that 3 year olds are supposed to be good at predicting gender which is why I keep mentioning DD, LOL. We'll see in 6 months I guess.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

i dreamt about a girl a few times while pregnant with dd, and no boy dreams. ever since i was little i'd always imagined my first baby as a girl. i was really afraid during my pregnancy i'd be disappointed if i had a boy.

this time around i don't know. i had a couple girl dreams before getting pregnant but maybe that's just because of dd. but the face was distinctly different


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I was quite sure I was having a girl. People would stop me in the street to tell me that I was having a girl! My whole family *knew* I was having a girl. I got PINK shower gifts! Dh resigned himself to the fact that we would prob have a little girl...even tho secretly he wanted a boy! (If you'd asked he would have said "It doesn't matter as long as it's healthy....







) I REALLY had no preference AT ALL!.

.....BUT I only ever dreamed I was having a boy. I dreamed of ultrasounds in which I myself could see that little penis.

So imagine my surprise when my little Abigail Rose burst forth into the world and HAD A PENIS!!







Dh was thrilled







I was shocked, and thrilled... WE named *her* Jacob.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

I had a pre-pg dream.
we weren't even trying & i dreamt I was having a boy about 2 wks b/f I was due for af.
it was right.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

All of my dreams about gender were wrong.

Each time.

Even my pre-preg dream.


----------



## Leetah987 (Jul 31, 2003)

I KNEW I was having a girl!!! I dreamed about girls, I felt like I was carying girl-like, I was absolutely positive I was having a girl. I even continued dreaming about having had a girl after I had delivered a boy.

So, No, I was way off.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

very clear dreams she was a she, and she was. a she.
say that really fast.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

My dreams were correct with my son and with my daughter, I had a sono to find out the sex and I never really dreamed about her gender at all.

With this baby, I wont find out until the birth (but I am dying to know). Ive had several dreams where I felt like the baby is a boy, but then I had a strange one where someone had taken the baby to get clothes on and when they brought baby back I said "what are you wearing girls clothes for? You are supposed to be a boy."

That dream kindof made me question myself. But thats a stupid example, I know!

My midwife thinks I am having a boy because she said dreams are most often right...


----------



## momadance (Mar 13, 2003)

I've dreamt and felt I'm having a girl since conception. It was the same with Ds (who I felt was a boy), so I feel confident that I'm right.

Sort of OT but last week I dreamt a friend of mine was pregnate. Her and her Dp are full time students with a 1 y.o. and a 2 and a half y.o. and had NO PLANS of any more kids. I had also not spoken to her in a month or so. In my dream she had 3 kids, so I called to tell her to be careful, as my dreams sometimes "come to fruition" (i woke up at 3 am dreaming she was in labor, and later found out that's when her H2O broke) and she told me she was indeed preg. and had just found out, wasn't wanting to tell anyone!

I also dreamt about a friends sisters pregnancy, who I've never met!

These are magical times my preggo sisters!


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Shortly after I found out I was pg. with ds, I dreamed he was a boy.
With dd, we were trying for a girl, and that's what we got, I knew from the get go it was a girl, and dreamed it also.
With this one, I already dreamed it was a boy, so we'll see...


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

With ds I dreamed he was a boy.

With dd, I dreamed she was a girl before I was pregnant.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

This is so interesting! With my first I had a suspicion that she would be a girl, but in ALL of my dreams except for one near the end, it was a boy. She turned out to be a girl. With this pregnancy, I feel very strongly that it will be a boy, but I haven't had any gender-revealing dreams yet. We'll see.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I've had boy and girl dreams with both my pregnancies. The other night I had a dream where the baby turned out to be a girl, and I was so dissapointed, because I was and am sure it is a boy. But, the dream was not real life, so the baby has yet to be revealed.

I didn't have an US, so I'm not posative, but I really think I'm having a boy for these reasons...
In this pregnancy
-I am not very tired, even though I'm chasing after my DD (something about the testosterone, maybe?)
-I'm not bothered by scarey, or jumpy movies (I couldn't watch star wars with DD) sounds kind of sexist, but it's just how I feel
-my mom knows always what the baby is... she knew DD was a girl, and that I was a girl... she totally thinks this one is a boy (and so does my grama, even to go so far as to call him a him)
-I'm carrying way out front compared to last time I was preggo

but I could be proven wrong on that fateful day!


----------

